# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Goedemorgen allemaal

## groenlicht

Goedemorgen allemaal, 

Even een korte introductie over mezelf. Ik ben Mischa, ik ben 30 jaar en ik heb nu sinds een jaar last van allemaal terugkerende kwaaltjes vandaar dat ik mijzelf hier heb geregistreerd. Ik hoop hier wat antwoorden te vinden of misschien mensen tegen te komen die hetzelfde hebben. Zo heb ik om de 8 weken last van een keelontsteking, vreselijke hoofdpijn en sinds 6 maanden elke keer ontzettend last van mijn rug. Ook is de huid in mijn gezicht er anders uit gaan zien. Ik ben dus benieuwd waar dit aan ligt en wellicht kan ik daar hier achter komen. 
Ik woon in Blaak in Tilburg en ben werkzaam als accountant. 

Gr. Mischa

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Mischa, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend dat je zoveel klachten hebt. Ik zie dat je al aardig je weg hebt gevonden op het forum om je vragen te stellen. Hopelijk vind je je antwoorden. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## groenlicht

Ha Leontien, dankjewel voor je reactie! Ik vind het een fijn forum! ik ga nu eens kijken voor wat oplossingen voor mn kwaaltjes.. ik weet ook wel dat ik gewoon gezonder moet leven en het dan waarschijnlijk al veel beter zal gaan! Groetjes Mischa

----------

